# slingshot shooting style



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

I am new to real slingshoy shooting and not the ones at walmart and i am trying to find a way i like to shoot and my favorite us the slingshot sideways but the pouch turned upright like you are shooting with the slingshot up and down and i was wandering if i can keep on doing this or its bad and inaccurate thx for the help and i am glade to here what you hafe to say


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

No problem many people turn the pouch when shooting sideways!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Do whatever works best for you. There must be about as many styles as shooters. I shot that way for awhile with an occasional fork hit. After rotating the pouch to line up with the fork I eliminated fork hits. I can't remember the last one.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

username with "ferguson" in it? i have suspicions now :angrymod:


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Thx for the help i try the pouch straight and that made me have forn hitahits so thag why i tryed jt sidways thx for the help


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

How do you add pics


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

And when hunting do you guys aim or instincual i dont know if i spelled that right i am just try to geg better sorry for all the questions


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I shoot a ss by instinct. I will aim anything else and if I try to shoot anything else by instinct I mess up. If I try to aim my ss shoot my hit probability goes way down.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I aim down the center of the bands while shooting with the slingshot on it's side, and I do not turn the pouch. I also utilize a fixed anchor point which has helped me improve my accuracy a great deal. I would say whatever style you are shooting just stick to it, and keep practicing! If you try and change too many things at once you won't know what helped, and what didn't. Most of all, and this is real important, have fun!!!


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Thx i just got a bird my first bird with my new slingshot bybut i dont know how to post a pic on here


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Whats the best all rround hunting ammo size would you say like dor rabbits birds and squrrels i would thing 7/16 or 3/8 i have some 7/16 but i am going to get more


----------



## eagleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

I like too hold the pouch that way as well, maybe because I started shooting longbows b4 slingshots..... Nothing wrong with that at all !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Imperial said:


> username with "ferguson" in it? i have suspicions now :angrymod:


A rose by any other name.... Check the second post.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

There are quite a few shooters that are top shooters that don't shoot gangster style. Jim Harris who won the ECST twice, Nathan from simpleshot . But you haven't been on the forum very long so you don't know. Has nothing to do with hating new shooters and wanting them to fail. Everyone of the experienced shooters does their best to help the new shooters. So get off that kick. Some people have tried but just can't shoot sideways. But are still really good shots.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You don't need to cop An attitude .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hey, lets get back on topic, seriously, a username with ferguson in it? fergusonshooter? i sense a return of an old ssf outcast.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

What the jumpin bejeebus does that mean? Ferguson? I am nonplussed.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

Imperial said:


> hey, lets get back on topic, seriously, a username with ferguson in it? fergusonshooter? i sense a return of an old ssf outcast.


Explain yourself, man - these cryptic allusions will keep me up all night! What the hell is a Ferguson? Why the strange photograph of the nice-looking black man? And what's with the obese, headless hand-shakers? And what, by all that is sacred, is an SSF outcast? I demand to know!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

. Is that the best you can can do . Throw five year old child insults and threats. PM me when you get to Calif. untill than ill be shaking in my boots. Come on your making me laugh so hard I may hurt myself. Too funny.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Fergusonshooter

Well Firstly I am not an expert shooter by any stretch of the imagination but I have learned a few things which I think my help you.

What I have found is shooting gangsta style AKA Bill Hays 1 line aiming system is the most accurate, however I did tend to get forkhits mainly due to incorrect pouch hold and release without realising(unintended tweaking). I can honestly say though that shooting upright you can probably be just as accurate the height adjustment just needs to be made by yourself, but you will have less of a problem with forkhits. As far as intuative/instinctive shooting goes, I have never seen anybody better than Dgui(PFshooter on Youtube) he is absolutely out of this world. Dgui holds the frame Upright when he uses 1 but he always turns the pouch.

Hope this helps you.

Tyrone


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Am not sure about "Ferguson", possibly referencing the recent unpleasantness in that city.

It seems like a lot of mud slinging for the lad's simple question on shooting a slingshot.


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

This thing is getting heated nice comeback pesky


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Ferguson is my last name and i am new to the forum imperial have not bine on before i promise


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Thx for all the help everybody


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

pgandy said:


> Am not sure about "Ferguson", possibly referencing the recent unpleasantness in that city.
> 
> It seems like a lot of mud slinging for the lad's simple question on shooting a slingshot.


 IT all started when I said there are people who shoot well other than gangster style. Than it hit the fan. Than Nathan was put down and our shooting competitions.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

PeskyMaus said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > There are quite a few shooters that are top shooters that don't shoot gangster style. Jim Harris who won the ECST twice, Nathan from simpleshot . But you haven't been on the forum very long so you don't know.
> ...


Just wondering, what UK comps have you shot at AND what titles have you won?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

fergusonshooter said:


> Ferguson is my last name and i am new to the forum imperial have not bine on before i promise


the similarities are too coincidental to a previous member who has since been, (or in your understandable capabilities"BINE") banned.



pgandy said:


> Am not sure about "Ferguson", possibly referencing the recent unpleasantness in that city.
> 
> It seems like a lot of mud slinging for the lad's simple question on shooting a slingshot.


yes, thats what im refering to, ferguson. ferguson+shooter, come on man! it seems too intentional, especially with the way he writes, his misspellings are too familiar.



Cjw said:


> pgandy said:
> 
> 
> > Am not sure about "Ferguson", possibly referencing the recent unpleasantness in that city.
> ...


i read the same interpretation as you did.



PeskyMaus said:


> Explain yourself, man - these cryptic allusions will keep me up all night! What the **** is a Ferguson? Why the strange photograph of the nice-looking black man? And what's with the obese, headless hand-shakers? And what, by all that is sacred, is an SSF outcast? I demand to know!
> 
> hey, lets get back on topic, seriously, a username with ferguson in it? fergusonshooter? i sense a return of an old ssf outcast.


welcome to the SSF ! its actually a great place to be at once we all get acclimated to one anothers' character traits. easier to adjust to if you take others opinions well.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've removed some posts. I don't usually do public castigations, but this time I will make an exception.

PeskyMaus, play nice or play somewhere else.

Everybody else, there can't be a one person fight. Ignore those with bad manners.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

This post has disappointed me on so many levels. Someone was asking for advice, and in my opinion the brethren conveyed the proper sentiment. Sit back read, watch, and practice different styles and techniques till you find what works best for you. One should not rush that process, but rather enjoy it. Enjoy your progression as your shooting can roller coaster with good days and bad. A bad sessision with slingshots is better then a good day at work lol. Peskymaus you have a lot of good points about side shooting and aiming the way Bill Hayes does with flats or the way the old Saunders and Truemark manuals explain with tubes. But you are showing a lack of knowledge about the sport when you put down all other ways and highly successful shooters such as Jim Harris and Nathan Masters as well as American competition. CJW I was almost agreeing with you till you turned the debate ugly and personal. Which I must say is not your style. Hopefully newcomers who read this post can take the good information and leave the ugliness.

Jeff


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I apologize for that but when the statement putting down our shooters , Nathan and our competitions I lost my cool. It's one thing to disagree on something but to call our people a joke is beyond the pale. I normally don't loose my cool like that . But being friends with Jim and Nathan it struck a nerve. And the statement get off the drugs well the top blew.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, don't make me come back in here, kids.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just call it like I see it.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

Of course you do.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Since when is British a race?


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

Henry in Panama said:


> I've removed some posts. I don't usually do public castigations, but this time I will make an exception.
> 
> PeskyMaus, play nice or play somewhere else.
> 
> Everybody else, there can't be a one person fight. Ignore those with bad manners.


Thank you for moderating. Whilst I understand that "play nice or play somewhere else" is meant to soften the blow of a velvet glove covering a steel fist, please don't patronize me in the future. It is annoying and demeaning. Nobody should be expected to endure racist abuse, and while it may be difficult for many people to equate 'English' versus 'American' as racist, the fact that I am a Black Englishman who is completely comfortable with his multicultural heritage should not detract from the fact that opinions/abuse based on race are utterly abhorrent to me. Your decision to excise comments that refer to that are both understandable and reprehensible. There is much more that I could say on the subject, but I defer to your obvious desire for unity and calm.

Sincerely,

PeskyMaus


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey, where did Peskymaus' apology go?

Oh Henry


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

CanH8r said:


> Hey, where did Peskymaus' apology go?
> 
> Oh Henry


Yeah - thanks for pointing out that I made a heartfelt apology not an hour ago but that it has been erased from history in the blink of an eye - anyone feeling ripped-off?


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

PeskyMaus said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, where did Peskymaus' apology go?
> ...


I read it and was satisfied. I appreciate your efforts to make peace. I wish your sincere post did not get deleted. I have been censored here too. It's a shame really.

Cheers 
Jeff


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry didn't hide it, I did.
I just went back and re-read it and it still strikes me as less an apology than a doubling down. If the other mods disagree than I'm happy to be overruled.
Drama drama drama. More and more often time spent on the forum feels like time being taken away from making bands or working on my Wii Golf game.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

PeskyMaus said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > PeskyMaus said:
> ...


I have a "hankering" to find out who deleted it too. It's best to just leave it alone.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Too much anger


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Too much anger


For whom?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

PeskyMaus


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

PeskyMaus said:


> Yeah - thanks for pointing out that I made a heartfelt apology not an hour ago but that it has been erased from history in the blink of an eye - anyone feeling ripped-off?
> 
> Hey, where did Peskymaus' apology go?
> 
> Oh Henry


I didn't remove it, but I would have if I had seen it first. A "heartfelt apology" that ends with calling another member names is no apology at all.

Just to set the record straight, moderators do get to decide what meets Forum standards and what does not. That's what we get paid the big bucks for. There are always a few ill-mannered people who like to stir up trouble and insult others. Out primary mission is to stop those people from spoiling the Forum for the adult members.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

Henry in Panama said:


> PeskyMaus said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah - thanks for pointing out that I made a heartfelt apology not an hour ago but that it has been erased from history in the blink of an eye - anyone feeling ripped-off?
> ...


Of course you would have removed it - after all, its what you think that's important. Never mind that my comments were aimed directly at those that had been previously made by another member [whose record has been magically wiped clean]. For some people dissent is simply intolerable - "why can't we all just get along?" they bleat, prior to burning you at the stake. Oh, and while my opinions may well be odious to you, my manners have always been impeccable.

Incidentally, the 'heartfelt' nature of my apology is in no way affected by my continuing offence regarding certain remarks regarding the British - the two are seperate issues and it is mendacious of you to try and link the two.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You are skating on thin ice, Pesky. You may NOT call other members names, nor may you accuse them of lying. That includes moderators. CJW's record was "wiped clean" for the same reason yours was wiped; because it broke Forum rules. I strongly suggest you read the Rules and this post.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29900-complaints-about-moderator-actions/


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

P.M.

I have never been one to stir a shirtpot when there is no need. But let me tell you a story. I was a regular at this biker bar that had a lot of Vets. There was this guy that always wanted to buy me a drink and I always turned him down with a polite reason. One day, He asked me flat out, "Why won't you ever let me buy you a drink?" I replied, "Bud, 99% percent of the time you come in here you are Okay. 1% of the time, you have the Devil on you and you are dangerous to know. I don't want to owe you my hospitality when that is happening." He admitted that was so and he understood. Okay, you have issues. BooHoo. You have found that if you come here for a fight, you will find one. That is not what this place is about. This is a Community that is united in an Art and a Skill. You are only as welcome as you make yourself to be. That does not mean that you can't be argumentetive and contensious. You just have to be Polite. I welcome the fact that you have a definate opinion and hope that you will show us something new. :twocents:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry was trying to PM some one about another subject.


----------

